# Snow Photography w/ Canon AE-1 Program: Need Clarifying Please



## Photorelease (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry that i am bothering you with another "snow shooting" thread.  The thing is that i have researched several of those threads but i just wanted to clarify a few things.  I have a Canon AE-1 program and this is my first winter with it, as many of you have heard we here in the Northeast just got dumped with tons of snow and i would love to take advantage of this.

Okay now onto the questions. 

1. I will be shooting with black and white Kodak tri X 400 film . This is my only option ( i need to use this film for my photography class).  Here is where i become confused. On other threads i have read am i suppose to set the ASA lower than 400 on the camera even though i am using 400 film? I know this is to compensate for the grayness but not sure exactly what to put it on.  On the same note am i allowed to change the ASA setting on the camera throughout my roll of film?

2. Since the light metering system is really weird on the PROGRAM camera how am i supposed to over expose by two stops if there is no number line?
The meter just confuses me in general on this camera so perhaps somebody that know about this camera could provide some insight.

3. Filters. When i bough the camera i also got many filters as well.  What would be my best option to use? I was thinking either my yellow or orange filter but then again ive never shot with an SLR (only digital) so once again any insight on this topic is greatly appreciated.

That should be it for now haha.  Thanks in advance who could help and sorry for another one of these threads 

Thanks, David


----------



## Early (Feb 13, 2010)

> On other threads i have read am i suppose to set the ASA lower than 400 on the camera even though i am using 400 film?


ASA/ISO, same thing.  Set it on 200, a one stop boost in exposure to compensate for the brightness of the snow throwing the meter off.  You can even bracket, going with a two stop boost using 100 ASA.



> On the same note am i allowed to change the ASA setting on the camera throughout my roll of film?


Sure, like 36 times on the same roll of film.



> Since the light metering system is really weird on the PROGRAM camera how am i supposed to over expose by two stops if there is no number line?
> The meter just confuses me in general on this camera so perhaps somebody that know about this camera could provide some insight.


It's explained above.  You can search on line for a full detailed education on film speed.  I'm far from the best teacher in the world.  The meter system is the same that is used in today's cameras



> Filters. When i bough the camera i also got many filters as well. What would be my best option to use? I was thinking either my yellow or orange filter but then again ive never shot with an SLR (only digital) so once again any insight on this topic is greatly appreciated.



Your camera meter should compensate for the filters.  Again, search on line for the why's and what nots of filters.

Incidentally, whatever I know, I learned from mags and library books.  There was no on line.


----------

